
Federal court rules that sharing your Netflix password is a federal crime - jordigh
http://fusion.net/story/322602/password-sharing-illegal-rules-federal-court/
======
jacquesm
Good luck with that. People have weak passwords on lots of systems, it is
quite often not possible to separate using a weak password and having an
account compromised from having a password shared.

So essentially, now having a weak password is a federal crime.

And that's besides password re-use which frequently leads to accounts on all
kinds of systems being compromised.

I understand what the judge is trying to achieve (to make sure that one
'buyer' of a netflix subscription equates to one consumer) but the side-
effects of this ruling are considerable and very wrong.

------
brudgers
Less linkbait at Motherboard: [https://motherboard.vice.com/read/password-
sharing-is-a-fede...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/password-sharing-is-a-
federal-crime)

A submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048621)

